# Twiggs County



## Tarversville (May 29, 2015)

Tarversville Plantation Is looking for members. 1200 Acres 

Deer, Hog, Bear, Turkey, Dove and Ducks.

No Work Days. Just show up and hunt.

All food plots and roads are maintained by management. Spring, Summer and fall plantings.

QDMA Guidelines.

$1200.00 a year. For more information e-mail 

tarversville.plantation@gmail.com or call. 229-873-4743

Visit us on our facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/TarversvillePlantation


----------



## Tarversville (May 29, 2015)

Here are two that made it trough last season.


----------



## Tarversville (May 29, 2015)

Couple taken last season


----------



## subman67 (May 29, 2015)

Total number of members?


----------



## Tarversville (May 30, 2015)

Limit of 14


----------



## kevbo3333 (Jun 1, 2015)

What type of duck hunting water do you have? Is it beaver swamps or those awesome kaolin holes that the diver ducks love?


----------



## Tarversville (Jun 1, 2015)

Beaver swamps on Flat creek and Ocmulgee river


----------



## Tarversville (Jun 1, 2015)

Sat maps of both tracts


----------



## subman67 (Jun 1, 2015)

Spot for a camper? If so, extra cost?


----------



## Tarversville (Jun 1, 2015)

Camper spot with water and electric. Spots are metered for electric usage. Pay only what you use.


----------



## Tarversville (Jun 4, 2015)

Will be at property this weekend if you want to look around.


----------



## Tarversville (Jun 10, 2015)

2 spots left. Will be on property this weekend.


----------



## wwpiga (Jun 11, 2015)

*time*

What time will you be there and where should I meet you.


----------



## Tarversville (Jun 11, 2015)

I will be there all day Sat. until Sun. afternoon. Call me or text me for directions. 229.873.4743


----------



## Tarversville (Jun 28, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## Tarversville (Jul 13, 2015)

Will be on property this weekend.


----------



## Tarversville (Jul 17, 2015)

At the property now until Sunday if any one wants to look around.


----------



## wwpiga (Jul 28, 2015)

*any openings*

are you still looking for members:?


----------

